# My galaxy flyer custom



## epiphonesg1nut (Dec 12, 2013)

Going to do a 50's bobber custom job on this old bike , frame extension going to angle the forks out a bit drop it lower and add some new disc brakes


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 12, 2013)

epiphonesg1nut said:


> Going to do a 50's bobber custom job on this old bike , frame extension going to angle the forks out a bit drop it lower and add some new disc brakes





Cant wait to see it


----------

